# The RSL, she is here......



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

Picked up my 2012 Vamoots RSL last Thursday. What a beautiful piece of engineering and craftsmanship! Pity about the weather, as you can see, we still have snow here @ 6 700 feet, can't wait to see how it rides.


----------



## pgsky (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful build! Congrats!


----------



## cstpeter (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. My next bike.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Why not a 44mm HT? R U using Parlee PF30 4 DA?


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

The 44mm head tube is optional. My LBS and Moots recommended that I go with the stock head tube. Yes, we did use a Parlee 30BB Adaptor for the Dura Ace setup.


----------



## tonyn (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice bike. I've had mine a little over a week and absolutely love it. I have about 250 miles on it and am learning how to take advantage of its light weight and stiffness with every ride. It is also the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden. Have fun.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the positive responses, I am going crazy, we had two inches of snow last night, so it will be a while until I get to ride my RSL. I've had three bikes built during the last year, a TIME RXRS VIP, a Turner 5 Sport and now the RSL, which completes my stable and gives me the variety for my riding. Can't wait for some good weather!


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

timerxrsvip said:


> The 44mm head tube is optional. My LBS and Moots recommended that I go with the stock head tube. Yes, we did use a Parlee 30BB Adaptor for the Dura Ace setup.


I look forward to your thoughts on how the Parlee pf30 set up is holding up in a few months.


----------



## givethepigeye (Aug 23, 2009)

BTW - that building is pretty nice too.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

It is the synagogue in Park City, UT


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Dayum fine gorgeous piece of metal!! I have always loved Moots!


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

Upgraded my entire group set to Dura Ace 7900, for whatever reason, I could not get my shifting smooth with a mixture of 7900 Compact crankset + my older 7800 components, we tried everything, and shifting was simply a nightmare. Where I live, I have a 25 mile route I do routinely if I am in the need of a quick workout, and the total elevation during that ride is 3 300 feet. So, flawless shifting is imperative, and the old mixture of components was maybe not supposed to work or be compatible? Not sure. Maybe some will comment on this here?


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

7900 should not be mixed with 7800, especially bad choice is 7800 cassette and 7900 der and vice verse. Also, I do not think that 7800 brakes are compatible with 7900 levers.


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, then I am direct proof of that, because despite a really clean drive chain and many minor/major adjustments shifting was near impossible. You are correct about the brakes, however I had 7800 shifter/brakes and calipers - it was a reminder how much improved the 7900 brakes are. (My 2011 Times has 7900 all round so I draw my experience from that)


----------

